# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Resmi plakalı ‘intikam'

## bozok

*Resmi plakalı ‘intikam’*



*Diyarbakır’ın Silvan ilçesinde karakola saldırı düzenleyen PKK’lı teröristlerden çatışmada ölen “Piro Semsur” kod adlı Rıza Güven’in (26) cenazesi, memleketi Adıyaman’da bölücü örgüt yandaşlarının ‘intikam’ sloganları arasında toprağa verildi*

00:12 | 11 Temmuz 2010 / *MİLLİYET*

FADIL BİNZET Adıyaman DHA

üatışmada ölen terörist Rıza Güven’in cenazesi, PKK yandaşlarının ‘PKK, Apo, intikam’ yazılı afiş astığı Adıyaman Belediyesi’ne ait cenaze aracıyla Silvan’dan kente getirildi. Karapınar Mahallesi’ne getirilen terörist cenazesini 300 kişilik grup karşıladı. PKK yandaşları “Dişe diş, kana kan intikam’ sloganları atarken kadınlar da zılgıt çekti. Cenaze aracından indirilen PKK’lı Güven’in tabutuna örgütün renklerini simgeleyen bezler örtüldü. Ardından cenaze yeniden cenaze aracına konularak, Türmüz Mahallesi Zeynal Abidin Türbesi’nin bulunduğu mezarlığa getirildi ve burada toprağa verildi.

Terörist Güven’in yakınları cenazeyi toprağa verirken Kürtçe yaptıkları konuşmalarda “Kürt sorunu çözülsün, analar ağlamasın, Hepimiz biriz” dedi. 



...

----------

